
Any vetting for getting into YC female founder conference? - msea82
Does anyone know if there was a vetting process? Or just everyone gets an invite?
======
dorena
Hm, good question! Don't know, but I think they take almost everyone. I also
got an invite but can't attend this year. I went last year and it wasn't that
interesting because there were so many random people.

